# Question about 5 month old weight



## Jbgoth (Jul 16, 2012)

My baby is 21 weeks old & weights 2.4 pounds. I have looked at the chart. I'm guessing he will be 5-6 pounds. He has small bones & a tiny nose. Wish I could figure out how to post his picture. A 7.5" length shirt fits perfect. 

Someone told me her friends Chi was very small at 5 months but ended up between 10-12 pounds. I just don't see how that's possible given how much he currently weighs. 

Any thoughts?

Thank you,

Jordan


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

He's not going to be 10-12lbs, lol. That Chi that ended up to be 10-12lbs is likely not a purebred Chi and was definitely not 2.4lbs at 5 months. Your little man will probably be no more than 5lbs as an adult, but likely closer to 3.5 or 4lbs. He sounds like he is a very petite guy.

If you have the picture saved on your computer, upload it to an image hosting site like imgur: the simple image sharer and paste the "direct link" that is given to you into the Insert Image icon (with the mountains and sun) at the top of your message box. This will create







around the link.


----------



## Jbgoth (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks I will try that to post pictures. Your babies are adorable!! 

Thanks for making me feel better. As long as he is healthy, I'm a happy Mom. But 4-5 pounds are perfect. At least for me. Everyone is different.


----------



## Jbgoth (Jul 16, 2012)

No luck yet on the pics. I'm trying to use my iPad and photobucket


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The chart is not always completely accurate but it will give you an idea. I'd guess in the 4-5 pound range. My Toby was 3 pounds at that age and is now just about full grown at 5.5 pounds. 

He will never be 10 pounds though. That's for sure. Your friends dog was bigger as a pup, I'm sure.


----------

